# FreeBSD Panel needed for hosting purposes



## Anoniem (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi,

I'm running a FreeBSD VPS now for a few years, had Ubuntu in the past and FreeBSD won't let me down once, also my websites are fast and stable. 

Now I want to offer a panel to my customers so they can deploy websites, MySQL DB's etc just like DirectAdmin can. 

Do you have recommendations (paid/opensource) which will work the best on FreeBSD? Saw this image with cons/pro's but need some extra advise. 

Want to start from scratch building a new VPS and rebuild all the things and offer one of these panels:


----------



## lostpacket (Mar 2, 2017)

cpanel, and plesk are not supported under freebsd. Recently had a few clients migrate to us due o their provider going bust, unfortunately had to spin up a centos instance and install cpanel on that


----------



## Anoniem (Mar 4, 2017)

lostpacket said:


> cpanel, and plesk are not supported under freebsd. Recently had a few clients migrate to us due o their provider going bust, unfortunately had to spin up a centos instance and install cpanel on that


Pity, looking for a system on FreeBSD. Want to offer it with a panel in stead of the terminal/SSH. Ajenti should be working on FreeBSD but I couldn't find any good information on the experience(s).


----------



## gkontos (Mar 4, 2017)

lostpacket said:


> cpanel, and plesk are not supported under freebsd. Recently had a few clients migrate to us due o their provider going bust, unfortunately had to spin up a centos instance and install cpanel on that


Both of those panels end up screwing the OS and they use their own repositories for packages. In the end they become honeypots.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 4, 2017)

Anoniem said:


> Pity, looking for a system on FreeBSD. Want to offer it with a panel in stead of the terminal/SSH. Ajenti should be working on FreeBSD but I couldn't find any good information on the experience(s).


The only panel I have tested and proved to be quite secure was Virtualmin.


----------



## marcotuna (Mar 27, 2017)

Like gkontos said and as far as I can tell the only panel that I've seen working on FreeBSD is Virtualmin, Ajenti does not have the Virtual Host's Manager for FreeBSD and the version of Ajenti is a pain in the ass to install and as a lot of bugs.


----------

